# good dns server?

## thetroyv

hey there

whats a good dns server to run? (free)

-troy

----------

## Headrush

dnsmasq

----------

## lesourbe

then the next post should be talking about BIND or DJBDNS, ending up in a war.

----------

## Headrush

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> then the next post should be talking about BIND or DJBDNS, ending up in a war.

 

Nope. I'm indifferent to which one to use. I just picked the first one off my head. I know if I listed more than one, then it would start the which is best, blah, blah, blah.   :Wink: 

----------

## Monkeh

I just use bind. Never tried dnsmasq or anything else.

----------

## UberLord

dnsmasq is very very easy to setup and is quite powerful. It's also got an integrated DHCP server.

I use this at work.

At home I use BIND + DHCP as my needs are a little more complex as I need to give three different "views" on marples.name depending on where the query comes from (internet, wired ethernet or wireless ethernet) and as far as I know you cannot do that easily with dnsmasq, if at all.

----------

## thetroyv

well i aslready use the default linux dhcp server.... so i think i got that covered.

which is eaiser to use? which one is more flexible? BIND or masq?

im using this because of my trouble in the post [url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437427-highlight-.html [/url]

----------

## UberLord

Well, if you're using DHCP then you may as well use BIND as the two go together as that combination provides Dynamic DNS for machines on your network.

dnsmasq does DHCP as well .... but you only get Dynamic DNS with it when you use its internal DNS afaik

----------

## lesourbe

dnsmasq is truly easy to configure, it's ideal for small sized networks.

If you have a bunch of hosts or being an ISP or a large company, you should try one the the others (bind or djbdns)...

If you have to choose between these two ... 

http://www.google.com/search?q=bind+vs+djbdns

It seems lot of people argue about which one is the best.

----------

## chemlabshade

Try PowerDNS.   I've deployed it in several places, including a large ISP with globally distributed servers.  It can use several backends, including MySQL, and there are several nice web-based frontends for it (although I ended up writing my own).  It really does make Bind and especially DJBDNS/TinyDNS look like a bad joke  :Smile: 

----------

## Headrush

 *chemlabshade wrote:*   

> Try PowerDNS.   I've deployed it in several places, including a large ISP with globally distributed servers.  It can use several backends, including MySQL, and there are several nice web-based frontends for it (although I ended up writing my own).  It really does make Bind and especially DJBDNS/TinyDNS look like a bad joke 

 

And if the DNS was for a small personal LAN, and was going to be setup by a noobie, (the original poster didn't even know the different possible DNS servers, so I'm assuming they're a noobie), wouldn't running PowerDNS and needing to run a backend service like MySQL a tremendous amount of overkill and that solution looks like a joke?   :Razz: 

----------

## lesourbe

as said before, for a noobie and/or for a small network, that'll definitely be  dnsmasq for me.

----------

